# Does SR and SRP have the same capacity battery?



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

Does the M3 SR and SRP have the same battery that is just software limited on the SR for a lower range?

If so, it leaves open the possibility of being able to upgrade the range of a SR in the future.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

I believe they have the same battery based on them both being listed @ a weight of 3,627lbs.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

When the "Mid Range" RWD model came out, Tesla said they reduced the range and saved assembly cost by taking out some of the battery modules.

So it's more likely they did the same with the SR Model 3.


----------



## EvanLin (Jun 3, 2017)

SMITTY said:


> I believe they have the same battery based on them both being listed @ a weight of 3,627lbs.


Doubt that. They also list LR RWD and LR AWD at same weight on the website.

Need to wait new version of owner's manual to confirm.


----------

